# Bullminnows eat?



## Rover2cool (Oct 10, 2007)

yeah i was just wondering wat do bull minnows eat or wat can i feed them .I have some in my sw tank


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I bet you could feed them regular old fish food from the pet store.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Rover2cool (9/4/2008)*yeah i was just wondering wat do bull minnows eat or wat can i feed them .I have some in my sw tank


<P align=left>Bull minnows are *omnivores* and feed on whatever is available, including crustaceans (grass shrimp, various small crabs, isopods, amphipods etc.), insects and worms (annelids and polychaetes). Young fish are said to be *detritivores* but readily consume live foods in aquaria.<P align=left>*Omnivores* (from Latin: _omne_ all, everything; _vorare_ to devour) are species that eat both plants and animals as their primary food source. They are opportunistic, general feeders not specifically adapted to eat and digest either meat or plant material exclusively<P align=left>*Detritivores*, also known as *detritus feeders* or *saprophages*, are heterotrophs that obtain nutrients by consuming detritus (decomposing organic matter).<SUP class=reference id=cite_ref-0>[1]</SUP> By doing so, they contribute to decomposition and the nutrient cycles.<P align=left>Hell I didn' know so I had to look those two words up.:doh


----------



## jack 'em (Oct 5, 2007)

I almost didnt understand that...oke


----------

